# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة السامسونج ( Samsung Hardware Repair Area) مساعدة :  مشكلة  سامسونج c3322 العنيد

## rida216

السلام عليكم عندي جهازين سامسونج c3322 الاول به عطل البينات والثاني به عطل الاصاءة ممكن حد فيكم يسعدني جزاكم الله خيرا  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مسار الاضاءة     
الدائرة المسؤلة عن بيانات الشاشة

----------

